# Applied physics vs. engineering physics



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

which major is more useful in finding jobs?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

nhash said:


> which major is more useful in finding jobs?


No idea, but I'm guessing anything with the word "Engineering" in it.


----------



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> No idea, but I'm guessing anything with the word "Engineering" in it.


haha i thought so too but i know applied physics is good for a career in theoretical physics in the long run but engineering physics is great for experimental physics. im thinking about theoretical physics god im still torn


----------

